

Y Combinator ranks on "naughty stories", "college fuck" & "become a millionaire" - crizCraig
http://www.spyfu.com/reconapi/Report.aspx?reportid=6d1f3a04-9bd6-478d-b183-da129b9dd08d&rmSections=&mode=preview&step=publish#New Keywords / Top Sections

======
crizCraig
"naughty stories" no longer ranks 6th, but did:

[http://cache.spyfu.com/Default.aspx?d=20101101&t=1848930...](http://cache.spyfu.com/Default.aspx?d=20101101&t=18489307&name=naughty%20stories)

